

TiVo Guilt - ujeezy
http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/TV/12/02/tivo.guilt/index.html

======
ujeezy
I've felt similar stress from my inbox and feed reader... the GMail Labs "Hide
Unread Counts" tweak helped with the inbox guilt a little :)

